# 6 fach AD Wandler IC



## Kojote (21 Juni 2005)

Hallo

Kennt jemand einem 6 fach 16 Bit oder (besser) 24 Bit AD Wandler IC ?

Mit 6 fach meine ich das er 6 Analogeingänge mit je 16 oder 24 Bit wandlung besitzt.

Die Digitalwerte sollten dann auch noch Seriell auslesbar sein....


Bis jetzt habe ich nur 1 fach AD Wandler gefunden   


Danke

Kojote


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Juni 2005)

Hallo,

würden 10bit auch gehen?

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Kojote (22 Juni 2005)

Mit 10 Bit ist die auflösung eigentlich zu klein.....aber wenn Du
einen Typen mit 10 Bit kennst könnte ich es ja mal testen
 


Danke


----------



## Kojote (22 Juni 2005)

Hab es mal durchgerechnet....aber 10 Bit sind zu wenig.
Es müssen schon 16 Bit sein :?


----------



## Zottel (22 Juni 2005)

Ich habe mal "ADC bit channel" in google eingetippt. Es gibt eine Menge Links, zuviele, um sie zu sichten. Aber es dürfte entweder was dabei sein oder es gibt halt nix.
Auf jeden Fall gibt es hochwertige Soundkarten und Datenerfassungs-Module. 
Wenn du mit einem nackten Wandler(-chip) arbeiten willst, ist der Aufbau des Analogteils und die Stromversorgung oberhalb 12bit schon verdammt kritisch...


----------



## Kojote (22 Juni 2005)

Habs gefunden....falls noch jemand interesse hat:

http://www.analog.com/en/prod/0,,AD7708,00.html



Tschööö


und Danke


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Juni 2005)

Hallo Kojote,
schreib mal was der Spaß kostet und wie Du die Werte verarbeitest. Bin sehr interessiert.

mfg


----------

